# Ok, I give



## raw23062 (Feb 6, 2008)

I just want to look at peoples theatres and get ideas for the one Im currently building as well as share mine..... where to??? Thanks in advance.

Computer idiot.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Here ya go:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-gallery/

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## raw23062 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks Wayne, if I can ever show you how to get lost on here, just ask.

Randy.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It won't take long for you to find your way around. You'll get the hang of it. :yes:


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

Check out the area for design and construction as well. There are a number of threads with many pics and ideas im sure you would love. The forum is here
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-design-construction/
And here are a couple example threads.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...4-tanner-ridge-cinema-construction-thread.htm
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-design-construction/9175-club-w-progress.html


----------

